# previous overclock fails after bios update



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just updated my bios on my gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3r rev1.1 mother board (to fix a sound board issue) and found my computer kept shutting itself down with the clock settings I had set for the past few years without any issues. 

I had clocked my Intel dual core e8400 to 3.6ghz (400 x 9) with a voltage of 1.25 and it worked for at least 2 years. 
To get the computer to work I had to clock it down to 2.66 (333x8) to make the system stable again. 

Does anyone have any ideas how I can get it back up to speed or why this would happen after updating my bios? 


Running windows 7 64bit
4gb (2x 2gb) ddr2 ram 
On board video
asus xonar dx audio card
Intel dual core e8400 cpu


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you do the Bios update in the Bios?
Have you tried increasing the clock a little at a time?

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

I did the bios update via qflash in the bios everything went well. 
I tried decreasing from the 3.6ghz clock down to 3.2 and then 3.0 and I believe its at 2.66 right now and that's the only stable clock I could get it to stay at. 

Intel core duo wolfdale E8400 3.0ghz CPU
Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
External Clock 333 MHz
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz
Current Clock 2833 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.0 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation Socket 775

video:
radeon 4650 512mb (with super loud crappy fan)

Audio:
Asus Dx PCIe audio card

Storage:
Disk Drive Maxtor 6B250S0 (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive WDC WD2500AAKS-00B3A0 (232 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive ST3250820A (232 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WD My Book IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device (465 GB)
Disk Drive WD My Book IEEE 1394 SBP2 Device (465 GB)
Disk Drive Disk drive (465 GB, IDE)



MOBO
gigabyte ga-ep45-d53r rev1.1
Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel AGTL+
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 333 MHz
Effective Clock 333 MHz
Bandwidth 2667 MB/s



RAM
2x 2gb (4gb total) Crucial technologies PC2-6400 (400MHz) (2048mb)
[ Memory Devices / A0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Size 2048 MB
Speed 800 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator A0
Bank Locator Bank0/1
[ Memory Devices / A2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Size 2048 MB
Speed 800 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator A2
Bank Locator Bank4/5




Power:
ocz z series 850 watts


----------

